# AC window unit 25000 BTU



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Brand new in box 220v any questions shoot me a text or call me 281-948-2404


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I may be overlooking it but what is the price?


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry $400.00 OBO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sold please delete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

